# 7 CA Cichlids in a 80g tank... too many? Stocking list:



## stalefish83 (May 22, 2014)

Hello all,

I'm new to this forum and somewhat new to cichlids (my 1 y/o firemouth is my first)) but I have been keeping fish for about 5 years.

I have an 80 gallon (48x18x22) aquarium with a 10 gallon sump for filtration. I currently have the male firemouth and a female honduran red point. Here is what I would like to add:

1 female Macaw cichlid 
1 male rainbow cichlid 
3 red head geophagus (1m/2f)

All of the ones I'm looking for are of the Central American variety.

I'll provide plenty of rocks and bogwood for territories and probably will not include any dither fish. I do not plan to upgrade the tank so I'm hoping this will be enough even when all fish are full grown. Thoughts?

Thank you!


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

Hi there, welcome to the forum!

First off I think you may have a standard 75gal tank, not an 80gal. As for the stocking, there are a few things that I'd like to address..

The female Nic could work out well, so I'd say that's a solid choice. Rainbows are a relatively docile and shy species and would do better in either a small group, or at the very least a pair. So, if you do want to add them I'd suggest adding a pair. If they were to spawn, they wouldn't really cause much drama. As for the Geos, they are SA and definitely do better in larger groups (5+) so I'd suggest you cross them off your list.

Check out the cookie cutter stocking suggestions in our library for a general idea of what kind of numbers would/could work well.
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/cookie_cutter_75g.php


----------



## stalefish83 (May 22, 2014)

Thanks for the quick reply! I did check out the stocking list, that's where I found the rainbows  The others listed get a little bigger than I'm looking for. From what I've read those geos can be found on South and Central America, but I could certainly be wrong there.

Perhaps I'll do three of those instead of the geos, which would bring me down to 6 total fish. Any thoughts on a possible seventh that would stay at or under 6" (if there's room)? I was considering a Blue Acara but decided against them (not real fond of the idea of the cloud they apparently release from time to time) and I also love the look of an ellioti but I'm afraid he and the FM will fight all the time.

Thanks again!


----------



## stalefish83 (May 22, 2014)

Would having 2 male rainbows cause them to display brighter colors (trying to compete for the female), or would a 2m 1fm ratio be a bad idea?


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Why not try a large group of the Rainbows?


----------



## stalefish83 (May 22, 2014)

If I have a male FM, female HRP & female Nic, how many rainbows do you think I could get away with in a 75 gal w/ a 48x18 footprint? I won't be able to upgrade this tank so this will be their final home and want to ensure all will be OK once everyone is full grown.

Thanks!


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

Personally if this was my tank, I'd get a male HRP and female Nic and call it stocked. However if you are wanting Rainbows, I'd suggest starting with about 5 and going from there. You'd be better off with a 1m:2f ratio than the other way around. Also keep in mind Rainbows are pretty timid so there is a chance they could end up getting picked on. Definitely scape the tank well with lots of line of sight breaks and some floating fake/real plants, as the Rainbows will utilize the upper regions of the tank.


----------



## stalefish83 (May 22, 2014)

I am starting to really like the idea of a few rainbows. I'm worried that since my male FM and female HRP fight now, that adding a male HRP will just add to the chaos... Otherwise,I like going the rainbow route, epecially if they will utilize the upper regions.

If you think 5 would be the best number to start with (I'd probably stop there) do you think 1m 4f or 2m 3f? 1 male would probably be more harmonious, but having a competing male might encourage brighter colors as they try to impress. Argh, decisions!!!

I'm pretty set on the female nic, but this would then put me at 8 total fish, which I'm certainly OK with, as long as I wouldn't be overstocked once I have 8, 5 to 7 inch fish. Seems like that might be pushing it.


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

I doubt you'll be able to sex them accurately if you are buying them at a young age. So it may come down to the luck of the draw. As for pushing it stocking wise, I'd have to agree with you. However, the addition of adding more fish should help the situation between your FM and HRP as it will help spread out the aggression. Right now, they have only each other to direct their aggression towards so it's amplified. I'd go ahead with the Rainbows and female Nic and see how things play out. You can always remove fish as needed..


----------



## stalefish83 (May 22, 2014)

Sounds good. I think I'm going to go for it and see how it works out. Thanks again for all of your help!

I checked out your 135, BTW, and it's inspiring! Looks amazing


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

No problem and thanks! Be sure to post some pics up of your tank once you get everything the way you want it! :thumb:


----------



## stalefish83 (May 22, 2014)

They'll be horrible camera phone pics, but I definitely will!


----------

